# FreeBSD won't boot from DVD



## mlb2013 (Jul 20, 2013)

Sorry if this is in the wrong section.

So first I put in the DVD. Everything goes okay until it tries to boot.  When I press ENTER it shuts down the computer. The computer is an HP Pavilion ZV5000. AMD processor.  NetBSD installs okay.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 20, 2013)

Let's start with basics.  Which DVD did you use--what version of FreeBSD and for which architecture?


----------



## mlb2013 (Jul 20, 2013)

FreeBSD 9.1 i386


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 20, 2013)

What shows on the screen when the DVD boots?  What is it asking when you press Enter?


----------



## mlb2013 (Jul 20, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> What shows on the screen when the DVD boots?  What is it asking when you press Enter?



Boot menu.  Press enter to boot.

If I wait for 10 seconds, it boots for me.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 20, 2013)

Please give more details so we won't have to guess.  Is it the FreeBSD boot menu?  If so, that means the kernel loaded.  I've had trouble with ACPI on HP notebooks, but would not expect that to be a problem on a P4 machine from 2004.

The FreeBSD Laptop Compatibility List is always worth checking.  It does not have an entry for the ZV5000, but does have one for the ZV5131 from the same era.  There are some suggestions for settings that it needs: http://laptop.bsdgroup.de/freebsd/index.html?action=show_laptop_comment&commentid=1153&laptop=846.


----------



## mlb2013 (Jul 20, 2013)

I did the instuctions and it says:

```
CPU doesnt't support long mode
```


----------



## mlb2013 (Jul 20, 2013)

Yes it is in the FreeBSD boot menu.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 20, 2013)

Please read your private messages about message formatting.  It is getting tiring having to edit every one of your posts.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 20, 2013)

mlb2013 said:
			
		

> I did the instuctions and it says:
> 
> ```
> CPU doesnt't support long mode
> ```



That means you downloaded the amd64 version, but that old Pentium 4 does not support 64-bit mode.  Download and use the i386 version.


----------



## mlb2013 (Jul 21, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> That means you downloaded the amd64 version, but that old Pentium 4 does not support 64-bit mode.  Download and use the i386 version.


 
1. It's an AMD Althon XP-M CPU.
2. I DID download the i386 edition.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 21, 2013)

Okay, but "Does not support long mode" is what it says when you try to run 64-bit instructions on a 32-bit processor, and the Mobile Athlon XP-M is a 32-bit processor.  What was the name of the file you downloaded?


----------



## mlb2013 (Jul 21, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Okay, but "Does not support long mode" is what it says when you try to run 64-bit instructions on a 32-bit processor, and the Mobile Athlon XP-M is a 32-bit processor.  What was the name of the file you downloaded?



FreeBSD-9.1-RELEASE-i386-dvd1.iso


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 21, 2013)

Download FreeBSD-9.1-RELEASE-i386-bootonly.iso and try again.  Or try the FreeBSD-9.1-RELEASE-i386-memstick.img on a USB memory stick.


----------



## mlb2013 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sorry for the late reply. I ordered some DVD-RW's and they're are on their way. Also,the computer can't boot from USB.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 24, 2013)

The Plop Boot Manager can be used to USB-boot old computers.


----------



## mlb2013 (Jul 24, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> The Plop Boot Manager can be used to USB-boot old computers.



ok. I Dont have and dvds/cd at the moment,but i do have netbsd installed.

Ok. I don't have a DVD/CD at the moment, but I do have NetBSD installed.


----------

